# OpenGL-Problem - Kein Spiel geht mehr

## lil

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem - ich habe einige Spiele drauf, die OpenGL benötigen - z.B. Cube oder so "Kleinkram" wie Tuxracer oder Supertux  :Very Happy: 

Leider starten diese aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen nicht mehr.

Ich denke, dass es an OpenGL liegt, denn man kann z.B. bei Supertux dieses an- und ausschalten und erst als ich dieses angeschaltet habe, stürzte es ab.

Ich habe bereits wxGTK neu emerged, was allerdings nichts gebracht hat.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

LG

eure lil

----------

## timonator

was sagt glxgears?

----------

## lil

hmmmm das sagt

3147 frames in 5.0 seconds = 629.400 FPS

3100 frames in 5.0 seconds = 620.000 FPS

3259 frames in 5.0 seconds = 651.800 FPS

3448 frames in 5.0 seconds = 689.600 FPS

3414 frames in 5.0 seconds = 682.800 FPS

3444 frames in 5.0 seconds = 688.800 FPS

etc pp.

also es funktioniert....hmmm - das bringt mich jetzt aber mal zum grübeln....

 :Question:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Redshirt

Moin moin!

 *lil wrote:*   

> Leider starten diese aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen nicht mehr.
> 
> Ich denke, dass es an OpenGL liegt, denn man kann z.B. bei Supertux dieses an- und ausschalten und erst als ich dieses angeschaltet habe, stürzte es ab.

 

Hmm, das klingt ja so, als haette es bei Dir bereits vorher funktioniert, oder? Hast du denn etwas an Deinem System geaendert, was damit zu tun haben kann? Also z.B. irgendwas mit Deinem X-Server, deinen Grafikkartentreibern, evtl. Kernel... ?

Was sagt Dein ein glxinfo bei Dir?

 *lil wrote:*   

> Ich habe bereits wxGTK neu emerged, was allerdings nichts gebracht hat.

 

Hmm, ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass GTK damit etwas zu tun hat... Klingt meiner Meinung nach eher nach einem Problem mit dem X-Server.

----------

## lil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hmm, das klingt ja so, als haette es bei Dir bereits vorher funktioniert, oder? Hast du denn etwas an Deinem System geaendert, was damit zu tun haben kann? Also z.B. irgendwas mit Deinem X-Server, deinen Grafikkartentreibern, evtl. Kernel... ? 

 

Also hm nich das ich wüsste ^^ naja funtioniert schon ein bisschen länger nicht, nur ich Dösel hab mich da nie drum gekümmert, weil ichs nicht "brauchte". Nur hab ich vorhin mal den Drang verspührt zu zocken und naja ^^

Kernel date ich andauernd up....

also glxinfo sagt was seeeeeehr langes ^^

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce2 MX/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 1.5.2 NVIDIA 66.29

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr,

    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_Cg_shader,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object,

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette,

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fence,

    GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil,

    GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_register_combiners,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_array_range,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SUN_slice_accum

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x33 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x34 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x35 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x36 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x38 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None
```

ich kann damit nicht viel anfangen ^^ ich würde mich als tierischen noob bezeichnen  :Embarassed: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mal das Spiel mit zweitem xserver in der Konsole starten und den Output posten.

 startx "/usr/games/bin/meinSpiel" -- :1

----------

## lil

habe ich gemacht - dort startete es und ging sogar mit OpenGL  :Shocked: 

output war

```
X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux jesus 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 #1 Fri Jul 8 20:21:05 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 08 July 2005

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Mon Aug 29 20:49:01 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 8

cursor Wacom X driver can't grab event device, errno=1007

(==) Wacom tablet model : ET-0405-R00,V1.0-9

(==) Wacom using pressure threshold of 30 for button 1

(==) Wacom Serial Graphire tablet speed=9600 maxX=5103 maxY=3711 maxZ=511 resX=1000 resY=1000 suppress=2 tilt=disabled

(==) Wacom device "cursor" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=5103 bottom Y=3711

(==) Wacom device "stylus" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=5103 bottom Y=3711

(==) Wacom device "eraser" top X=0 top Y=0 bottom X=5103 bottom Y=3711

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/default, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

Datadir: /usr/share/games/supertux

Warning: Unable to open the file "/root/.supertux/config" for read!!!

ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave

unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/mcop-root/localhost-35fa-4303470b)

Warning: I could not set up audio for 44100 Hz 16-bit stereo.

The Simple DirectMedia error that occured was:

No available audio device

Warning: No joysticks are available.

waiting for X server to shut down

```

----------

## aZZe

Hmm...also wenn du eine Grafikkarte größer GeForce 4 oder Rdaeon 9600 dein Eigen nennst sind 680.000 irgendwas aber ein bissel wenig. Meistens ist es so, dass man einen neuen kernel installiert hat. Am besten den Grafik-Treiber (nvidia-kernel+nvidia-glx) oder bei ATI Karten (ati-drivers) neu emergen. Dann sollte es klappen.

----------

## lil

ich hab nur ne geforce2 also daran wirds net liegen  :Sad: 

----------

## aZZe

Selbst ne GeForce2 bringt mehr  :Wink: .

----------

## lil

hähä ich hab da keine ahnung von  :Laughing: 

aber ich werde dann gleich mal ausprobieren was du meinstest  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lil

hat leider nich wirklich funktioniert  :Sad: 

----------

## aZZe

Ähm ich seh da gerade auch was anderes. Du scheints zusätzlich auch ein Sound Problem zu haben laut deiner Log-Datei am Ende. Überprüfe das einmal. Ein "lspci" gibt dir Informationen über deine Hardware. Dort sollte auch deine Soundkarte auftauchen und der dazugehörige Chipsatz. Diesen kannst du dann im kernel einbinden.

----------

## lil

ja das sound problem kenne ich aber das hat mich bis jez nich gejuckt ^^ das habe ich schon laaaaaaaange - meinste daran könnte das liegen?

----------

## aZZe

Damals wollte Quake 3 bei mir nicht starten weil ich ein Sound Problem hatte. Es könnte sein.

----------

## lil

Habe geschaut und wie bemerkte ist sie im kernel bereits eingebunden *seufz*

----------

## aZZe

Ja aber er sagt ja ganz klar "No available audio device" . Deswegen sagte ich ja, dass su dir mal mit lspci die Soundkarte genau anschauen solltest. Wenn du wie du sagst auch so schon Soundprobleme hast und keinen Ton hörst dann ist mit Sicherheit nicht das richtige Modul eingebunden. Welche Soundkarte ist es denn?

----------

## lil

is ne onboard - SiS AC '97 - ist aber auch im kernel so eingebunden wie gesagt  :Sad: 

hab grad auch nochma im manual vom motherboard nachgeschaut....

lspci sagt dieses:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 746 Host (rev 10)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SG86C202

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 25)

0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE]

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

0000:00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 90)

0000:00:0a.0 Modem: ALi Corporation SmartLink SmartPCI561 56K Modem

0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

0000:00:0c.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev a1)

```

----------

## aZZe

Also wenn du den hier so eingebunden hast:

```

<*> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller 

```

und die Karte auch "lauter" gestellt hast (PCM und Master mit den alsa-tools oder andere) solltest du was hören.

----------

## lil

ja das habe ich eingestellt....

hören tu ich ja was - kann mp3s hörn und so - nur net die standardsounds - so fehlermeldungen und so

trotzdem danke  :Very Happy: 

aber ich denke nich dass es daran liegt, denn die mukke der spiele ging ja trotzdem immer ^^

hmmm naja, ich werd wahrscheinlich auch gleich mal ins bett gehen - also wird morgen wahrscheinlich wenn dann eine antwort kommen....

ich wünsche noch einen schöne nacht und danke für die hilfe bisher!!  :Wink: 

----------

## lil

ahhhhhh ich bin verzweifelt  :Crying or Very sad: 

muss doch irgendwie gehn mensch *grml* ^^

----------

## aZZe

Ich würde mal sagen sowas ist ein gutes Beispiel, um mal bei einem Gentoo User Meeting vorbei zu schauen. Hier in NRW ist das Treffen am Freitag sprich in Oberhausen/Ruhrgebiet, falls du aus der Gegend kommst......oder nen Flugzeug hast.  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

Was hast Du denn alles an Anwendungen, die den X Server nutzen laufen?

----------

## Redshirt

 *lil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> output war
> 
> [..]
> ...

 

hmm ... das sieht doch so aus, als hättest du das Spiel von der Konsole aus als Root gestartet, oder? Vielleicht hilft Dir dann https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375880.html. Eventuell stimmen einfach die Zugriffsrechte nicht mehr...

----------

## lil

so ersma sorry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte - ich hatte irgendwie gar nicht mitbekommen, dass ich antworten bekommen habe - hab irgendwie keine mails bekommen O_o

naja - auf jeden fall dürft ihr mich schlagen so lange und so oft ihr wollt    :Embarassed:   :Very Happy: 

ich frage mich zwar warum auf einmal - aaaaaaaaaber ich war als user nicht mehr in der video group   :Confused: 

komischerweise - keine ahnung warum - aber jetzt gehts wieder   :Very Happy: 

ich danke euch für eure hilfe   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

habt noch einen schönen abend meine lieben!

greetz

lil

----------

## Redshirt

gut, solange es jetzt klappt ist doch alles in Ordnung  :Smile:  Schönen Abend wünsche ich noch!

----------

